# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه الزهرا

## moon girl

بچه هادرمورد دانشگاه الزهرا اطلاعاتی دارید؟
سطح علمیش بالاست؟
یا مثلا مهندسی شهرستان بخونی خوبه؟
یا امار الزهرا؟

----------


## milad475

> بچه هادرمورد دانشگاه الزهرا اطلاعاتی دارید؟
> سطح علمیش بالاست؟
> یا مثلا مهندسی شهرستان بخونی خوبه؟
> یا امار الزهرا؟


فکر کنم تفکیک جنسیتیه.

----------

